# Switch Local Disk (D:) Space to, Local Disk (C:)



## LinuxClown

I have a hp Pavilion a250n. It was all messed up when I got it, the problem is when reformating I think I selected the wrong partion? Could that be why my F'ing Local Disk (C has only 5Gb and my Local Disk (D has 110 ?  I really don't feel like reformating again, and I'm sure there has to be a way of switching the space and items correct? Help is needed!!!

LinuxClown


----------



## ghost

Control pannel>Admin... Tools>Computer management...

In the left coloum click on "Disk management"
Right click on the drive u wish to chage and select "Changes drive letter and paths..."

(if ur using XP that is?)


----------



## LinuxClown

Didn't work...but close anyone else?


----------



## ceewi1

If it's one physical disk with more than one partition, you can use a program like Partition Magic to adjust the size of the partitions without losing data.


----------



## 4W4K3

ceewi1 said:


> If it's one physical disk with more than one partition, you can use a program like Partition Magic to adjust the size of the partitions without losing data.



Yup. You need to merge partitions. I'm not sure of any freeware that will let you do this though.


----------



## LinuxClown

ty ceewi1, I found Partition Magic (cracked) and it worked. Wish there were other ways out there for people who'd rather do this manual. Thanks Again


LinuxClown


----------



## 4W4K3

What you mean to say is you went to the store and found Partition Magic and bought it with the money you got mowing lawns all last summer.

*cough*forumrules*cough*


----------

